# I film più trash del Cinema



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Stesso concetto del topic aperto nella sezione videogame. Di film trash ce ne sono a migliaia! Gli Horror di serie B ad esempio sono una miniera d'oro per quanto riguarda il trash!


----------



## BB7 (8 Settembre 2012)

Perchè esistono anche Horror di serie A?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Perchè esistono anche Horror di serie A?


Direi proprio di si!


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2012)

Trash, gli ultimi final destination.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

The human centipede


----------



## Brain84 (8 Settembre 2012)

Avevo aprto un topic ai tempi sul vecchio forum..li ci sono parecchi video su film trash che ho messo...comunque basta un nome:

YOTOBI


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Avevo aprto un topic ai tempi sul vecchio forum..li ci sono parecchi video su film trash che ho messo...comunque basta un nome:
> 
> YOTOBI


----------



## BB7 (8 Settembre 2012)

Yotobi è


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> The human centipede



Madò che porcata!


----------



## Brain84 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Se volete buttare 1 ora e 17 della vostra vita vedendo un film più trash di Alex l'ariete eccovi serviti


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

Non so se lo sta guardando qualcuno, ma Da Vinci's Demons potrebbe rientrare nella categoria trash


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Aprile 2013)

Il 90% dei film di Boldi e De Sica, Troppo Belli di Costantino e Daniele, I Soliti Idioti, The Boogeyman-L'uomo nero e Le Colline Hanno Gli Occhi 2 (il primo era un capolavoro tra l'altro).


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non so se lo sta guardando qualcuno, ma Da Vinci's Demons potrebbe rientrare nella categoria trash



Ma non è male dai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è male dai.



A me ha fatto decisamente ca.... un accozzaglia di nomi e situazioni storiche (sbagliate per giunta) messe insieme a caso e senza senso.


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Dicembre 2014)

C'è trash e trash..Machete è trash ma è geniale, un capolavoro assoluto..idem per alcune scene de I Mercenari, firmerei col sangue perché trashate simili escano ogni anno..se invece si parla di porcate, allora tutti i cinepanettoni e film tipo Sharknado e quelli della Asylum, o alcuni dell'ultimo Dario Argento che ho avuto il (DIS)piacere di vedere, tipo il Cartaio e Non Ho Sonno, delle recitazioni che mi hanno provocato serio malessere fisico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2015)

Il non plus ultra del trash è senza dubbio Alex l'Ariete..nessuno può competere con un film dalla trama del tutto assurda, con una sceneggiatura degna di un bambino di 5a elementare e recitato da due chiari analfabeti..alla fine fa talmente schifo da risultare un capolavoro di bruttezza..
Ad ogni modo il film più rivoltante che ho visto è senza dubbio Martyrs..credo sia stato concepito da un depravato..


----------

